# Living in a multiple rabbit household



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 6, 2007)

I find that one nice thing about living in ahousehold where I'm not the only bun...is if a book gets chewed I cantell mom, "Would I do a thing like that?" and she goes looking for MissBea or Baby (who Miss Bea is starting to call "Snookums" just so shecan get her upset). 

What do you like about living in a multiple rabbit household? (multiple = more than one rabbit)

What don't you like about it...?


----------



## MissBea (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't like having another rabbit who thinks they can boss me.

I don't like sharing MY treats.

I don't having to listen to Tiny lecture.

Oh....and I really don't like having to share time on the computer...

Sheesh!
_
*Miss Bea

*P.S. Yougotta admit - the name "Snookums" sounds a whole lot better than"baby"...*
*_


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 6, 2007)

It's daisy tia here again, i don't like seeingthe other buns having their treats first, but when mumfinally gets to me i get loads more ha ha ha! And when i get my freetime i like to run around telling the girls whose boss and the boys hownice they look, well i've got to keep them on side after this litterfor the next time human mum does something stupid, which she will iexpect although she did talking about the getting the boysfixed thing, what is that exactly? any wise bunnies know?


----------



## Zoey (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh boy, oh boy do I have struggles! Men_*grunt* Mocha*thump*_complain _sooo_ much.

When mommy brings us our food, Mocha always has to get his share firstor else he steals it out of my mouth! And mom always gives him moretreats which is so unfair! But half the time he steals my treats rightfrom my mouth. When I do all the hard work of climbing in he secrettreat place (she calls it a 'pocket') and I pull out treats, Mocha issitting right beside me to take the treat! So now I just stay in her'pocket' and then he can't steal it from me.

And that Spice, if he isn't fed first, man you should hear all thethings he says. He throws a tantrum and sometimes he wont come out ofhis house until she's left! That boy has some major attitude, who doeshe think he is? The King of Bunnland?

Oh and another thing, Mocha gets so mad when I constantly land on himwhen he's trying to sleep. Come on man! Wake up and do something,sleeping is for _old_ rabbits.

And now mom had to bring another girl home without asking me! Can youbelieve her nerve? Mind you I'm so much prettier and I'm the originalBunnland Holland Lop, so I will let her stay... for now. Mom says shewants to let all 4 of us out to play, YEAH RIGHT! There is no way Iwill be seen playing with Reese and Spice!

_*[suP]Zoey[/suP]*_


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey this is Niquita,

Well as most of you know I have to live with Tiarra,Brandy,Oliver,and 13 bunlettes!

My the time my slave/mom finishes feeding Brandy all the extra treatsso she can feed 13 bunns ,letting Oliver and Brandy have some strictlysupervised cuddle time, ohh ing and awwing over Tiarra and her"gorgeous" flemmy ears the human/slave/mom creature is tired anddoes'nt want to play any more!

Its sooo frusterating, nobody wants snuggle me or give me treats, thehuman thing sais that the little human thing that she calls "Emma"plays w/ me all the time.But the "Emma" crature is only in gr.3!Yes sheis gentil for a gr.3, and she's not to loud or anything...but she movesfast, fidles w/ my ears and picks me up when I don't want to beheld!Like I don't mind her too much but I want "My" slave/human/mom toplay w/ me and get me a friend to play with!


Arggg its soooo frusterating:X,
Niquita


----------



## Popstar (Apr 6, 2007)

:sigh

Living with a little sister is really quite annoying. She comes andstares at me while I'm trying to rest. That's not the only thing shedoes! She's come by my cage and SPRAYS me with urine. How gross! She'salways coming by and doing binkies trying to show off. She goes off andsulks to mom when I nip her, but when she's being a brat and nips MEshe still goes off to mom and sulks! 

Mom keeps telling me we would be cute together bonded. Me? With thatthing! No way! I need a mature, handsome, romantic older boy. Not somelittle twirp who throws a tantrum about her break fast if it's servedtoo late.

Poppy :bunny16


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi tHis iS ChARliE. MisTY is My bIG siSTeR. 

I lOVe heR aND aLWayS fOllOW hEr arOUnd bECausE sHE haS tHE coOLesTiDeaS LiKE teAriNg uP moM's cLotHEs aND jUMping On mOM's nIGht TAble,bUt shE Is MeaN tO mE SomETImeS LiKE wHEn I wAS eATinG tHE yUMmYChocoLATe AnD ShE ToLd oN ME And I hAD tO gO to THe vET.

MiSty soMETimeS iS a bUlly, ShE boSSes mE aROund aNd alWaYS HaS to GetThE mOSt TreATs or sHE sTEaLs miNE wHen I AM bUSy cHeWinG. IsTilL lOVe heR tHOugH beCauSE She iS mOsTLy nIce aNd sHE kNowS hOw tOuSE tHE sTAiRs - thAT is SO CooL!

LoVE CHarlIE

______________________________________________

Yeah, this is Princess Misty here. I just got the keyboardaway from Charlie - man, he is like the slowest typer inHISTORY. Kids.

Charlie is pretty cool, so not too bad as a little brother. Ihated him when he first came home because - I mean - he was getting MYtreats and stealing the attention away from ME. But Irealized that my humans would just cuddle me more to make up for it, soeventually, I decided it wasn't so bad. 

Besides - Charlie does everything I tell him to. It's funnybecause mom always catches him doing stuff he shouldn't but she nevercatches me, I'm too smart. 

Anyway - a multiple bunny house isn't too bad, but you just have to leteveryone know who the boss is. Know what I'm saying?

PM (Princess Misty)


----------



## Skyler (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, Ronnie lives outside so he isn't that muchof a bother, but my canine sister is. She is always watchingme and if I want to go somewhere I'm not supposed to she always chasesme away from it. She also steals the attention away from mesometimes. At least moma doesn't seem so uptight about merunning around when the dog is there. I guess she thinks thatshe wont let me go anywhere I'm not supposed to. But just wait! I thinkI have almost convinced my dog to let me explore some other places.


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 7, 2007)

We thought we type ours in one at a time...

Maisie:

I hate waiting for Mommy to complete her circle of doing things forus...because I'm at the end of the circle. Of course, thisalso just means that she's saving the best bunny for last...but I HATEWAITING for her to pet me!!! :X

Trixie: 

I hate waiting for my playtime...even though I'm second in line, mostof the time. There are times I just sit and pout, thinkingI'm gonna teach that lady a lesson!! Never works, though...Iwind up just missing out on time out to play! 

Daisy &amp; Dusty:

I hate waiting for Mama! Although, it's nice to be together! 

Flower: 

I hate anytime I'm not being loved on. Period.

All:

But, with all being taken into account, we're rather spoiled...so we can't complain TOO LOUDLY...hehe!!


----------



## MissBea (Apr 7, 2007)

Dusty...you don't need to be around to here this- so cover your ears with your paws. Oh wait - I guess it will have tobe your eyes.

NOW!

Daisy honey, I hear you and I are a lot alike. I'm going to try toconvince mama to put our cages close together so that I can give youlessons on how to be a bunny with an attitude. It really sounds likeyou have potential.

So go kick that brother of yours in the butt now and tell him he can uncover his ears - or his eyes..*

Miss Bea

Just the Five of Us wrote: *


> Daisy &amp; Dusty:
> 
> I hate waiting for Mama! Although, it's nice to be together!


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 7, 2007)

Dusty: "Oh my!!! :shock: Cover my ears, my eyes,huh?? I don't think my paws are long enough foreither!! You're gonna have to ask those humans to trim myhair first...hehe!!"

Daisy: "I don't care if he hears! I'll just push him outta the way and then let him know when he can come back..."


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, Timmy and I used to be friends.We were engaged to be married, in fact, still am. Right nowwe have two cages. Timmy got mad at me, something about thefood, I think. I don't like it when he pulls my hairout. We get to visit through our cage bars and play outsidesometimes, but when Timmy starts chasing me, mommy puts himaway. I like having someone to talk to and scheme with, but Idon't like it when he takes the food. Also, we have to splitthe outside time. I wish I could have it all.


----------



## MissBea (Apr 14, 2007)

I've been noticing lately some of the good things about having more rabbits in the house.

a. I don't always get in trouble for what I've done. Sometimes mama thinks it was someone else who did it.

b. I have someone to groom me sometimes....if I let them.

c. When I get frustrated with the humans...I can find someoneto groom so I can complain to them while I'm grooming them. So what ifI get a bit rough?

So sometimes it isn't all bad to live in a multi-rabbit household.

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## ZooCrewBoys (Apr 23, 2007)

It's ok. I rather have Mama to myself but she said I have to share. 

Elvis

It's not so bad now that I have friends.

Connor

It is ok as long as they know I am boss.

Dallas

I get food. I happy.

Ringo


----------

